# Sump Help



## nofinga911 (Sep 18, 2007)

Can you guys point me to the direction of the best instructions to make a external sump filter/pump ? Thanks


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

nofinga911 said:


> Can you guys point me to the direction of the best instructions to make a external sump filter/pump ? Thanks


What type of sump are you looking to build? If you're looking to build the entire thing out of acrylic, check out http://www.melevsreef.com/allmysumps.html. If you're looking to use another fish tank, then I can provide a bit of insight. You can get a look at the ones I built in the thread highlighting my 55g reef. Just click the banner in my signature. the original sump is on page 1, the upgraded one is on the last page (or one of the last few pages)


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Indeed I was going to suggest Melev. As a local Texan I've seen some first hand work and they looked nice.


----------

